# Suzuki Bach Cantatas Completed



## Guest

After, I believe, 15 years, BIS has just released the final volume (55) in Masaaki Suzuki's complete recordings of Bach's Cantatas. This is a wonderful set, and I have slowly been collecting them. Sadly, I only have 13 of them thus far, and it will take me some time to collect them all. But it is definitely something to look forward to. I have been going through them for the last week - listening to one volume per day.

Any other fans of these recordings?


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, I have most of them and have listened to about 30 so far. Very impressed.


----------



## Mahlerian

I love what I've heard. I'm looking forward to a box set.


----------



## Celloman

I have not listened to any of these recordings yet. I will definitely be purchasing a box set of all the Bach cantatas in the near future (hopefully!), so I'll keep my eye out for a complete set of the Suzuki while I'm at it.


----------



## pjang23

Suzuki is my go-to for the cantatas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Back when this series started, I had the idea to invest a small amount in the stock market and watch it rise until, when the series was completed, I could cash it in and purchase it from my outrageous fortune. Looking back, it seems, alas, the fickle finger of fate poked me in the eye.


----------



## Itullian

My favorite cantata cycle by far.


----------



## SimonNZ

I have the bargain-box of volumes 1-10 (really the ten booklets plus cds in clear sleeves inside a clam-box) and love those recordings.










I intended to get the second, third and fourth bargain boxes (with volumes 11-20, 21-30 and 31-40, but they were deleted before I had the chance. Each box was selling at the time for the equivalent of two and a half discs.

Will definately try and grab a full box if and when they do one.


----------



## Itullian

The box set of the major choral works is also excellent.


----------



## Oreb

I haven't heard any of Suzuki's performances, but this thread has tweaked my interest.

What does he bring to the music that, say, Gardiner doesn't?


----------



## Itullian

Oreb said:


> I haven't heard any of Suzuki's performances, but this thread has tweaked my interest.
> 
> What does he bring to the music that, say, Gardiner doesn't?


To me, there's a spirituality that Suzuki brings to these works.
And the BIS sound given him is perfection.


----------



## Guest

Admittedly, I haven't listened to a lot of the Gardiner set - only a few recordings. Don't get me wrong, Gardiner does a fine job, and I enjoy his recordings of Bach's sacred choral works. It is really just a matter of degrees. To me, as Itullian said, there is a greater spirituality in Suzuki's performances that appeals to me. As for the sound quality, it truly is hard to beat, but Gardiner's recordings would also not disappoint. I wish that my hearing were sensitive enough that I could tell the difference, but suffice it to say that the sound in the Suzuki recordings is crystal clear. Are there huge differences? No. But given the costs you are likely to incur in trying to collect a complete Bach cantata cycle - unless you have the dinero to purchase multiple ones - sometimes it comes down to the small details. 

Incidentally, Suzuki's recordings of the B Minor Mass and St. John Passion are also incredible, and rank as my favorite recordings of those works. The St. Matthew Passion is good as well, but just not quite as good as some others out there. I also have the Easter and Ascension oratorios by him, and love them. I have not, however, heard his recording of the Christmas oratorio. I am going to try to remedy that soon, although I really love the Rene Jacobs recording of that work, so that will be tough to follow.

Incidentally, I just found the entire Hanssler Bachakademie complete Bach recordings at my local library, and I plan on listening to Rilling's recordings of the Cantatas - not HIP, in terms of instruments, but certainly using HIP practices, and what looks to be some outstanding soloists.


----------



## realdealblues

I have not heard all of them but from the few volumes I have heard, Suzuki's recordings are very well played, conducted and recorded, but I honestly don't find the singing to be all that "extraordinary". His soloists aren't bad or anything, just average. I also don't really hear or feel the spirituality aspect from them either. 

I do congratulate him on completing his cycle though and I really commend him for spending so much time and dedication in trying to bring these Baroque works to Japan for all these years. I hope many people come to know and love Bach through his recordings. He definitely deserves two thumbs up for all his effort.

When it comes to my personal listening preferences though, I will stick with my Karl Richter 75 Cantatas Set and continue to fill in the gaps with Helmuth Rilling.


----------



## quack

He isn't my favourite either at the cantatas. It's interesting that I often hear the criticism that Gardiner is emotionless in the cantatas which isn't how they sound like me at all but Suzuki does sound a little less emotional. He is very clear and precise but not as gripping to me as other conductors. The cover of Suzuki's Mass in B minor is a cold white hallway and that is a little how it sounds, i'm also not so keen on the soloists. That said I do like the motet disc and his playing on the solo harpsichord works.

FREE!! download sampler of the cantatas here, judge for yourself:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/BIS/BIS9051


----------



## SimonNZ

realdealblues said:


> When it comes to my personal listening preferences though, I will stick with my Karl Richter 75 Cantatas Set and continue to fill in the gaps with Helmuth Rilling.


As it happens Karl Richter's 75 Cantatas box has just been reissued at bargain price:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/4808383

These were my first introduction to Bach's vocal music, back in my teens, and I still love them dearly.


----------



## KenOC

SimonNZ said:


> As it happens Karl Richter's 75 Cantatas box has just been reissued at bargain price:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/4808383
> 
> These were my first introduction to Bach's vocal music, back in my teens, and I still love them dearly.


Or alternatively, you can pay USD 1,000 at Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantatas...4471636&sr=1-2&keywords=bach+cantatas+richter


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I must say that I also don't get the greater "spirituality" in Suzuki. Yes, they are spectacularly performed and the sound is crystalline... but as has already been suggested I find them more distance... less emotional... certainly less muscular. I would also give Gardiner the nod when it comes to the soloists. Personally, I have a fair amount of recordings by both Gardiner and Suzuki, as well as Herreweghe and several others... and the complete Rilling set.


----------



## Itullian

They are less emotive than Gardeners, but theres a sense of a calm, meditative spirituality there that I like very much.
And I love BIS's sound here.


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> They are less emotive than Gardeners, but theres a sense of a calm, Zen like spirituality there that I like very much.


Suzuki is actually Lutheran by faith!


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> Suzuki is actually Lutheran by faith!


And very devout I think I read.


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> And very devout I think I read.


Yes, so I've read.


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> Yes, so I've read.


I think it really comes through in his recordings.


----------



## Bas

Calm, spiritual, indeed. Herreweghe has more fire, more passion (sometimes better soloists, too.) I wish Herreweghe would record them all... But then again, Suzuki is very capable.


----------



## Mahlerian

DavidA said:


> Suzuki is actually Lutheran by faith!


I thought he was Reformed Church in Japan, which is a Presbyterian denomination...

Checked, and I was right. Japanese Wikipedia: "プロテスタントのクリスチャンであり、日本キリスト改革派教会に属する教会の教会員。" (He is a protestant Christian, and a member of the Reformed Church in Japan.)


----------



## Bulldog

I have about half of Suzuki's cantata discs so I won't be considering the box set. I think he's very close to the top of the food chain in this repertoire along with Gardiner and Rifkin. My top choice has to be Herreweghe.


----------



## KWagle

I contacted BIS by email and they said



> Thanks for your e-mail! Yes, we have now decided to release a box set with all of the volumes. We are planning to release the box in Spring next year. With best wishes, Elin Winberg


So I'm planning to set aside a week to listen to the whole thing when it comes out. That's because my plans to listen to the Gardiner recordings one disc a week for a year fell through because I couldn't listen to fewer than 3 CDs at one sitting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I must say that I also don't get the greater "spirituality" in Suzuki. Yes, they are spectacularly performed and the sound is crystalline... but as has already been suggested I find them more distance... less emotional... certainly less muscular.


I have the same problem. I stopped collecting them after the first few because they didn't move me. But I'm glad they're connecting with other listeners.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I wouldn't say I'm not impressed or that I don't like what I have by Suzuki. His performances are among the finest in my book. But Gardiner, Koopman, Herreweghe, Rilling, and Richter are all quite fine as well. I prefer Gardiner's muscularity and his singers... although this may have much to do with the fact that his performances were the first I seriously began to collect. A game breaker, however, may be price. Gardiner's complete set (56 discs) is around $250 US. Suzuki's (55 discs) is currently priced at over $1500 US .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Deleted post.

I just realized this was a Bach thread and not Current Listening.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I wouldn't say I'm not impressed or that I don't like what I have by Suzuki. His performances are among the finest in my book. But Gardiner, Koopman, Herreweghe, Rilling, and Richter are all quite fine as well. I prefer Gardiner's muscularity and his singers... although this may have much to do with the fact that his performances were the first I seriously began to collect. A game breaker, however, may be price. Gardiner's complete set (56 discs) is around $250 US. Suzuki's (55 discs) is currently priced at over $1500 US .


I don't think the International release will cost quite as much as the Japanese one. First, things are generally a lot more expensive over there (list price for a single CD is often about $30), and second, judging by the Amazon.co.jp reviews, they too found that price to be way too high!

I'm wondering why it's taken them so long since volume 55 to release a set, though; perhaps they're going to include the secular cantatas as well?


----------



## Itullian

The latest box is out,53 cantatas, but the previous volumes have vanished.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> The latest box is out,53 cantatas, but the previous volumes have vanished.


So this is the last 15 CDs?


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> So this is the last 15 CDs?


Yup, 5 volumes in all.


----------



## Itullian

Now if they'd only re release the other 4.............


----------

